# Pro form Lite, 20, 45, 90



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

What do you guys think of this hot mud? I'm use to sheetrock easy sand. Pro form seamed stickier but smoother. I found it takes a little longer for it to set to the point where you can smooth the edges with a sponge. Also seemed to me that sheetrock has better adhesion. But for the past 6 months or so I've noticed that sheetrocks stuff doesn't want to mix as smooth as it used to. I thought it might be the water we were using on a new job (lots of chlorine), but once back home doing other jobs its still the same. Slap me with some info eggheads.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I recently used the 45 on 3 bathrooms I had, and had no problems with it, just whipped it up real good and off I went..finished all three in one day!!great pay day..wished it was every other day..


----------



## chasleem (Apr 17, 2009)

we switched to pro form lite and all purpose about a year ago. We had a Pallet of each donated to a house we were doing. We had been using USG but, we found that the pro form works so much nicer. To me it doesn't leave near the pock marks on metal when running with a box. And when we tape with the all purpose it stays much creamer for much longer. Made picking out the corners MUCH easier and faster.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Is that mud made by Goldblatt? I have seen it only in a few paint stores, UGS Durabond products are more available then Goldblatt products, but I have used it, but I'm not sure it was this line you guys are talking about. I don't care for Easysand USG, I do a lot of filling of large areas and the Easysand is to soft and I have had problems with primer and paint lifting, we were trying to finish a repair and Easysand was used, that was the last time I used Easysand. I prefer Durabond 20, 45, 90 I have used them for 29 years now and I have done a lot of repairs. great product. the thing I don't like is my hands are like two 50 grit sandpaper mitts


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dunno who it's made by, but it's the cheapest thing you can get here. I get it for $8 a box, where the closest thing near it is $12


----------

